# cdawall's SG05-B redux



## cdawall (Sep 2, 2012)

This is a carry on from this thread were I was trying to water cool my entire mini ITX build. Well I decided I would try and stuff everything in and around my SG05-B.

The original build looked a bit like this.






















Original Specs

Intel Core I3 560ES
GSkill Tridents 2x2GB 2000CL9 
Gigabyte H55N-USB3
Zotac 9800GT Eco
FSP 300w SFX

The current specs

Intel Xeon 3440
GSkill Tridents 2x2GB 2000CL9
Gigabyt H55N-USB3
PNY GTX470
Silversone 450w SFX

Now onto the case...For some reason Silverstone never intended for anyone to mount dual 120mm rad's in their case (jerks) so some minor modifications are being made to make do.

Some temp fitting inside of the case.





















Hard mounting the rads











I want to mount the radiator external for one I think it will look cool and for two there is not enough room to easily mount it. Now looking at that should I run some thick black tubing (I have some rubber 3/8" power steering tubing that would look kind of cool) or clear or what? I decided to mount the res in a different spot. Need some angled 3/8" barbs now.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 2, 2012)

Will be interesting to see what you gonna come up with.


Remove the spoiler tags and show off the pics!


----------



## cdawall (Sep 2, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Will be interesting to see what you gonna come up with.
> 
> 
> Remove the spoiler tags and show off the pics!



I guess I could do that...

That tubing and those connectors for the res?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...oduct_info&cPath=59_346_344&products_id=30683

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...oduct_info&cPath=59_413_416&products_id=23354


----------



## cdawall (Sep 3, 2012)

Stupid grey gone.
















Anything else I should be looking at getting?


----------



## popswala (Sep 3, 2012)

Gonna be kinda sweet to see how this comes along. That is a tiny case for what what all you wana do.

off topic, You know your going back over? I was army MP. How many yrs you got in? rank?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 3, 2012)

popswala said:


> Gonna be kinda sweet to see how this comes along. That is a tiny case for what what all you wana do.



Thanks I am excited to see how it turns out. This will be my first shot at doing cables and making them pretty . Along with the fancy tuning etc.



popswala said:


> off topic, You know your going back over? I was army MP. How many yrs you got in? rank?



Januaryish, been in about three and Sra.


----------



## popswala (Sep 3, 2012)

Take your time on the cables. That sure can be time consuming.

Good luck when you leave. Definitely keep in touch. I spent alot of time on TPU when I was over (Iraq '09).


----------



## cdawall (Sep 3, 2012)

Case is assembled and painted. I am just waiting on parts now. Still haven't ordered the parts from frozen yet.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 3, 2012)

What fan you running on that rad? You sure it can keep up with static pressure of running it sandwiched on both? Otherwise, awesome work C. Can't wait to see the finished product. Friendly tip, try for some 90* barbs on the pump..


----------



## cdawall (Sep 3, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> What fan you running on that rad? You sure it can keep up with static pressure of running it sandwiched on both? Otherwise, awesome work C. Can't wait to see the finished product. Friendly tip, try for some 90* barbs on the pump..



I shouldn't need 90 degree barbs with the Apogee drive II pump/block combo thing...






Right now there is just a Antec trispeed inbetween the rad's I am looking into what fan I should have in the middle. I have a set of yate loon high speeds I can use if this one wont cut the mustard. Plan is to use the onboard fan control again like I did with the ultra kaze. No noise until you need it.

Other thing should I look into a set of 1TB notebook drives?

Refurbished: Western Digital Scorpio Blue WD10TPVT...

$70 a pop in raid 0 would be quite nice AFAIC.






That's what all I am looking at from frozen...anyone have any other tips? concerns?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 3, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Other thing should I look into a set of 1TB notebook drives?
> 
> Refurbished: Western Digital Scorpio Blue WD10TPVT...
> 
> ...



Didn't know you were getting the apogee drive. Sorry. Think it will hold up with adding the GPU? $140 eh? What's your current drive setup?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 3, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Didn't know you were getting the apogee drive. Sorry. Think it will hold up with adding the GPU? $140 eh? What's your current drive setup?



The apogee drive has my old ddc1t in it so it should hold up fine. Current drive setup is a 1.5tb esata and breaking up my raid for a ssd.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 3, 2012)

cdawall said:


> breaking up my raid for a ssd.



Sorry, i have a bad memory as of late. If you're already doing an ssd and breaking up a raid, if you really need the drives to show up as one volume just do a spanned windows dynamic  volume unless you need to dual boot for any reason.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 3, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sorry, i have a bad memory as of late. If you're already doing an ssd and breaking up a raid, if you really need the drives to show up as one volume just do a spanned windows dynamic  volume unless you need to dual boot for any reason.



Well that's my thing if I buy the 1Tb's I wont break the ssd's up or add the 1.5tb external. Will simply run the 2x1tb drives in raid 0. All internally the case


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 3, 2012)

I would just go the SSD route, adding it to your current setup.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 7, 2012)

Got the block in today.






It gets a little close but isn't touching






This one ends up being a little bit taller since I used a DDC1T 






Again close but not touching


----------



## m1dg3t (Sep 7, 2012)

WOW! Didn't know they made shoehorns that size! Good job getting it all in there  

Those APD2 pumps are going to make a lot of loops possible that wouldn't otherwise be and/or they are gonna make loops a lot cleaner. i just wish the base or "housing" was more conducive to performance/flow as the port ID is 1/4" i think, would be nice to have them @ 3/8" at least. Maybe they did it on purpose to keep pressures up?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 7, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> WOW! Didn't know they made shoehorns that size! Good job getting it all in there
> 
> Those APD2 pumps are going to make a lot of loops possible that wouldn't otherwise be and/or they are gonna make loops a lot cleaner. i just wish the base or "housing" was more conducive to performance/flow as the port ID is 1/4" i think, would be nice to have them @ 3/8" at least. Maybe they did it on purpose to keep pressures up?



Yup it's a little cramped...


----------



## cdawall (Sep 11, 2012)

Got the red CCFL's in dual 40mm ones.


----------



## m1dg3t (Sep 20, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Yup it's a little cramped...



lol You can say that again! I really am surprised you got that much stuffed in there 

You got a lot less room to work with then me and lots more modding too! I got off easy with this latest build


----------



## cdawall (Sep 20, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> lol You can say that again! I really am surprised you got that much stuffed in there
> 
> You got a lot less room to work with then me and lots more modding too! I got off easy with this latest build



Yup I do I am thinking I want a different gpu for it as well. Can't decide what but it has to have a full cover block available. Maybe a 7850 or something.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for posting this up CD. Damned impressed on what you have managed to cram into that tiny box.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Sep 20, 2012)

Im impressed too, thats incredible!! Love the idea of small space high performance, well done!! Thanx for posting up, really interesting and inspiring.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks shouldn't be much longer before its full assembled. Goal is to have the Xeon cranked out to 3.8ghz since 4.2 smoked the board. Along with some form of overclocked vga. 7850 would be cool for eyefinity.


----------



## m1dg3t (Sep 20, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Yup I do I am thinking I want a different gpu for it as well. Can't decide what but it has to have a full cover block available. Maybe a 7850 or something.



Why not a 6 series Nvidia? IIRC their "mid level" cards are physically smaller and still perform on par, if not better, then ATi 

Don't get me wrong the 7850 is a freaking beast of a card from what i have seen and if you can swing it, fockin' wing it! 

FC blocks aren't for me, i prefer die only for some reason. I just wish i didn't get the run around from people regarding stock levels. It's in stock untill you pay then it magically is backordered for 3 weeks


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 20, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Why not a 6 series Nvidia? IIRC their "mid level" cards are physically smaller and still perform on par, if not better, then ATi
> 
> Don't get me wrong the 7850 is a freaking beast of a card from what i have seen and if you can swing it, fockin' wing it!
> 
> FC blocks aren't for me, i prefer die only for some reason. I just wish i didn't get the run around from people regarding stock levels. It's in stock untill you pay then it magically is backordered for 3 weeks



While I am "Die Hard Red Team" I gotta agree with m1dg3t here on the 6 series. 670 and under is a "short board" definitely give you more "room to move" even with a full block on it.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 20, 2012)

Sounds like I should really look into both more than likely I will get what's cheaper/ better performing/better on power usage. Along with I want a full cover block. The vrms need to be actively cooled since there will be lite to no airflow over the card. Remember this only has a 450w powersupply so I have to watch that as well. Although it had no problems with an overclocked GTX470 and 4.2ghz quad.


----------



## m1dg3t (Sep 20, 2012)

I thought the 660s were quite power efficient and matched/beat the 7850s performance wise 

If you can swing a 670 by all means, give her! 

I buy stuff when it's cheaper too so don't feel bad in that regard  I also piece stuff together slowly sometimes. Otherwise i wouldn't be able to do it! I aint rich


----------



## cdawall (Sep 21, 2012)

This will continue to be a slow build. Hopefully everything comes together well enough.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 24, 2012)

Looking good.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 3, 2012)

I think this is the way I am going on the GPU assuming it isn't sold yet.

New system specs

Xeon 3440@4.2ghz
H55N-USB3 *(@RMA)*
2x2GB GSkill Tridents 2000CL9
EVGA GTX 470+EK FC GTX470 DD-GTX470 *(pending purchase)*
Black Ice GT 120mm+MCR120 (single 120x25mm gentle typhoon or dual 120x12mm Kaze slims??)
TechFuzion res
Apogee Drive II Block with DDC1T pump
3/8th's compression fittings
3/8"x1/2" Red tubing *(pending purchase)*
2x1TB Samsung F3's in esata enclosures.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 3, 2012)

Payed for the EVGA card!


----------



## m1dg3t (Oct 4, 2012)

What happened to the MoBo man? Nice to see you got some new things


----------



## cdawall (Oct 4, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> What happened to the MoBo man? Nice to see you got some new things



I feel like 4.5ghz quadcore with ht+mini itx caused issues.

I'm ordering my last parts tonight after work. Tubing a couple angle barbs and I'm basically done.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 4, 2012)

Last parts are ordered.






+DD-GTX470 block BNIB 

The CM fan seems to show similar static pressure to the other good radiator fans available and has red LED's to match the rest of the case.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 4, 2012)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 5, 2012)

Got my fittings from tski today  will be nice to have everything put together.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 6, 2012)

Bed lined the case to get back the texture the OEM paint had that I sanded off in places looks very close in color up close (better than OEM) vs the front cover. 






Pulled the end caps off of the CCFL's and painted them black to hide the craptastic OEM glue job. Don't worry the wiring will be sleeved. Also pulled apart and painted that stupid blue inverter.
















Checking how bright the CCFL's were. A little disapointed they were not brighter, but it should be plenty once the LED fan and pump's red LED's are up and going.

(The reservoir is just loosely mounted in the pics it will be hard mounted on both sides before I am finished)


----------



## cdawall (Oct 10, 2012)

All that is left is the motherboard back from RMA.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 10, 2012)

ordered a set of these to run as well.

SAMSUNG 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600...






need low profile to clear the waterblock.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 10, 2012)

You must be feeling quite excited Cdawall, i love it when stuff ordered comes in the mail, like xmas hehe!!
it was seeing all these build folks do here that got me inspired to try myself, havent ventured into water beyond aio,s, but seeing this inspires me to try one day for sure.

I wonder what the case would look like painted/sprayed in army camo, or snow camo etc? just a thought, like a military computer.


----------



## Irony (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow, looks nice. Now I want to try mini itx lol.  I have a friend with that same samsung memory, run like champs. He's gotten them to run happily at 2100, and I've heard of some running even higher.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 11, 2012)

mediasorcerer said:


> You must be feeling quite excited Cdawall, i love it when stuff ordered comes in the mail, like xmas hehe!!
> it was seeing all these build folks do here that got me inspired to try myself, havent ventured into water beyond aio,s, but seeing this inspires me to try one day for sure.
> 
> I wonder what the case would look like painted/sprayed in army camo, or snow camo etc? just a thought, like a military computer.



I did quite enjoy when everything showed up on the same day. As for the camo I do not trust myself painting it and having it come out nice.



Irony said:


> Wow, looks nice. Now I want to try mini itx lol.  I have a friend with that same samsung memory, run like champs. He's gotten them to run happily at 2100, and I've heard of some running even higher.



It is disturbingly heavy...That is the only downside and that is without water in it yet  As for that sammy stuff I have seen as high as 2400-2600mhz out of them so I am hoping these will do well. Good news on ordering them is I could toss the old tridents into my gamer for a total 12gb


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 11, 2012)

cdawall said:


> I did quite enjoy when everything showed up on the same day. As for the camo I do not trust myself painting it and having it come out nice.
> 
> 
> 
> It is disturbingly heavy...That is the only downside and that is without water in it yet  As for that sammy stuff I have seen as high as 2400-2600mhz out of them so I am hoping these will do well. Good news on ordering them is I could toss the old tridents into my gamer for a total 12gb




Sure, i was just thinking out loud [although if it was done right, could look really great!!],
 id be really pleased if when you get it finished or up and running, to see the thermal results in such a small case, i admire the challenge in this build of yours, and often contemplate the same kinda project, nearly went with the asrock z77 m-itx, if id had a bit more $ at the time, maybe next build, 
exciting time to be into computing right now!!!!


----------



## cdawall (Oct 15, 2012)

Minor update.






Waiting on the motherboard and it will be done...Hurry up GB RMA...


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 15, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Minor update.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121015/20121015_130434.jpg
> 
> Waiting on the motherboard and it will be done...Hurry up GB RMA...



Gigabyte RMA is the worst in the industry IMO.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 15, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Gigabyte RMA is the worst in the industry IMO.



That's what I have heard. The received the board Thursday so I am hoping they will have a new one shipped back out by Thursday of this week, but we will see. If not I will just call and see whats up...


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 16, 2012)

That looking migghtyy fine~~!


----------



## cdawall (Oct 20, 2012)

Stupid question...


Would it look that much better to have a pair of the same radiators installed?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/4...ealth_120_Radiator_-_Black.html?tl=g30c95s159

They are reasonably highly priced for a 120mm, along with the really high FPI I do not know if they would perform as good either...I want to order it this weekend if anyone has any ideas somewhat quickly lol.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 23, 2012)

Board is back and I snagged a rad from sonda5. It is a red one but I plan to tape the fins off and paint the rest black.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 23, 2012)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121023/20121023_012456.jpg
> 
> Board is back and I snagged a rad from sonda5. It is a red one but I plan to tape the fins off and paint the rest black.



Looks good now fire it up!~


----------



## cdawall (Oct 23, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Looks good now fire it up!~



Need Sonda5 to send me my other Black Ice GTS and it will be done. 


and thanks! I am excited for it to be almost done. Really curious how the BI rads do the reviews were soso on them with the really high FPI.


----------



## m1dg3t (Oct 25, 2012)

Bedliner FTW!  That stuff is almost as good as duct tape & vise gripz 

Not sure if you sorted the RADs, but i'd stick to low FPI stuff for best efficiency. High FPI & low pressure/CFM fan = poor temps


----------



## cdawall (Oct 25, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Bedliner FTW!  That stuff is almost as good as duct tape & vise gripz
> 
> Not sure if you sorted the RADs, but i'd stick to low FPI stuff for best efficiency. High FPI & low pressure/CFM fan = poor temps



For now I am keeping the high FPI rad's the fan I picked out is a reasonably high static pressure fan if it leads to being an issue I will swap for a higher end fan. There are plenty of immensely high static pressure fans out there just have to run them via PWM. The current fan is 2.94 mmH2O the Scythe linked is 15.25 mmH2O I am sure something can be figured out 

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1..._-_5400_RPM_D1225C12BBAP-31.html?tl=g36c15s60

If push comes to shove that will work on PWM. Not to mention Nidec makes them and it should work well undervolted.


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 25, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Need Sonda5 to send me my other Black Ice GTS and it will be done.
> 
> 
> and thanks! I am excited for it to be almost done. Really curious how the BI rads do the reviews were soso on them with the really high FPI.





It's on its way.  I was told it should be there by Friday  (fingers crossed).  It works good.

For almost 3 weeks I used it to cool my over clocked i5-3570k and a HD7950 and it did a great job.  

Good luck with it.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 25, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> It's on its way.  I was told it should be there by Friday  (fingers crossed).  It works good.
> 
> For almost 3 weeks I used it to cool my over clocked i5-3570k and a HD7950 and it did a great job.
> 
> Good luck with it.



Thanks again can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 26, 2012)

Time to finish it up! Thank you Sonda5 for your expedient shipping!


----------



## cdawall (Oct 26, 2012)

Changed a couple of things up. Managed to fit a 38mm ultra kaze in with the new radiator.


----------



## Irony (Oct 26, 2012)

Very nice, It's all packed in there quite nicely. Are you still gonna shoot that red rad black? Or does it go with your color sheme good enough now?


----------



## cdawall (Oct 26, 2012)

Irony said:


> Very nice, It's all packed in there quite nicely. Are you still gonna shoot that red rad black? Or does it go with your color scheme good enough now?



I haven't decided yet I may leave it red and paint it when I swap internals.






Bleeding my loop right now. Something went wrong when I pinned the pump so had to take it down to bare leads.


----------



## Irony (Oct 27, 2012)

I think it looks kinda cool with the red rad and red tubes.


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 27, 2012)

Irony said:


> I think it looks kinda cool with the red rad and red tubes.



I think it looks good red as well.  


Seriously cool little RIG!


----------



## cdawall (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks guys installing windows on it now everything seems good to go on it.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 27, 2012)

This should give a good balance between CPU and GPU. For some reason I had no issues last night cranking the CPU up to 4.2ghz, but this morning it is being a pain. Going to probably just leave it at 3ghz and call it a day. Plenty powerful at that speed.






Temps are also a lot better with the CPU at stock voltage vs 1.42-1.45v I imagine the PSU is thanking me as well. GPU temps peaked around 65C in Kombuster which is good because it means power usage should in theory be down as well.


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 27, 2012)

OMG the cables they are burning my eyes!!!

The rest is top shelf bro


----------



## cdawall (Oct 27, 2012)

Cuzza said:


> OMG the cables they are burning my eyes!!!
> 
> The rest is top shelf bro



Yea I threw it together this morning around 3ish. It will eventually get fixed. Installing some ATi Theatre Pro 750's right now and just finished mapping it to the server.  It is a quite nice little HTPC.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 27, 2012)

I imagine it's not, but the rad looks like it's touch the back of the GPU.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 27, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I imagine it's not, but the rad looks like it's touch the back of the GPU.



It is very close you can barely slide a sheet of paper in between and it touches the fitting.


----------



## Irony (Oct 28, 2012)

Thats an awesome little WC'ed beast man


----------



## cdawall (Oct 28, 2012)

Going to try RMA'ing the board again. It wont stay stable even with 100% stock settings.


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hope the RMA people get you a good one.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 28, 2012)

Good news is I got temps down to 30c on the cpu with smart fan enabled so more or less silent until it's in a game.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 6, 2012)

Well selling the Intel side to grab an APU.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=175014

Yes I know the APU is slower, but even with dual graphics power consumption is much much lower. Which makes me a little less nervous running a 450w powersupply.

Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...

Probably going to swap the H70 back into it as well and run a graphics card that doesn't need water.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 6, 2012)

What I am looking at right now along with the 2x4GB kit of samsung low profile ram, dual red coolermaster sickleflows.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 6, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Going to try RMA'ing the board again. It wont stay stable even with 100% stock settings.



Have you tried using a different psu?


----------



## cdawall (Nov 6, 2012)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Have you tried using a different psu?



Yup used my antec 850w same issue it doesn't like my 8gb kit of ram. Swapped back to the W
2x2gb kit and was good.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 6, 2012)

i seem to have missed this thread somehow...


----------



## Irony (Nov 6, 2012)

After all your water work, you're going to dump it for an h70? Seems kindof sad


----------



## cdawall (Nov 6, 2012)

Irony said:


> After all your water work, you're going to dump it for an h70? Seems kindof sad



Don't worry I have plans for all the water cooling.


----------

